# Hats off ladies!



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I watched the ladies freestyle comp in Lyons yesterday and it was awesome! Way to go Christine! It is so much fun to watch all the tricks these gals pulled off! Waaaaaayyy inspiring! Hope everyone has a great summer paddling!
Beth


----------

